# Need help with chewing hamster please



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

So lately bubbles had started to bite his plastic tube where he stores his bedding his food and maybe some of his poo. Is it normal for him to keep biting his tube? Or am I going to have to remove it? He also blocks one part of the tube off with most of his bedding


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Is this a hard plastic tube? Like this one?









It's fairly normal for them to chew the inside. They know it's probably the weak spot in their cage and they are correct! They're not supposed to be able to reach the softer plastic connectors from the inside but you will want to keep an eye on it. I've had these pop apart before, luckily I noticed before my ham did!

I took all the tubes off my hamster heaven as I didn't want to worry about it and yeah, young hams especially will sleep, wee, store food and basically live in a tube as the small space feels secure but it's not very good for them.


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Smolmaus said:


> Is this a hard plastic tube? Like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly the same as that one I do keep checking the tunnel just to make sure. Would it be better for me to move him into a bin cage?


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Yeah exactly the same as that one I do keep checking the tunnel just to make sure. Would it be better for me to move him into a bin cage?


Depends. What cage is he in now? It's hard to get a bin that's over the 80x50 minimum.

You can buy blockers for the holes and just remove the tubes. The savic brand and pets at home are compatible I think so whichever you can get your hands on.


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Smolmaus said:


> Depends. What cage is he in now? It's hard to get a bin that's over the 80x50 minimum.
> 
> You can buy blockers for the holes and just remove the tubes. The savic brand and pets at home are compatible I think so whichever you can get your hands on.


The cage come with the blockers so might have to pop them on as he's only using his tunnel and where really and he's got quite a bit in there


----------

